# Curious about weapons



## kroh (Aug 1, 2005)

In Hapkido and Combat Hapkido...

Do you train with weapons for merely defensive purposes or is there training on how to deploy / employ these tools for use?

For example...I know some martial arts peeps who train to defend against the knife.  It is the typical thrust and freeze manuever and the peep has all day to do his flashy disarm ( not my cup of tea but if you think it works).  On the other side of the coin I know some people who train in the use of weapons they will see ( such as the stick and knife ) *as well as* defending against them empty hand.  

How does the Hapkido comunity ( both Traditional and Combat) view such work.

Thank you,
 Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Paul B (Aug 2, 2005)

I can't answer for the community as a whole,this is just how I was taught.

That being said,with regards to the knife work..We train in 8 different slashes and stabs,1 straight thrust and 3 "grips" on attack. The technique can be practiced from a "concealed position" or where it's out in the open.

The methods of disarming can and usually do involve any number of techniques.

For Dahn Bong (short stick) work the methods of attack can include strikes,pokes,locks,and throws. The methods of disarm usually are about the same as for a knife,just a little "re-worked" to compensate for time and distance. 

I really try to stress continuous movement in any technique,not just weapons work. Nobody stops moving until the situation is resolved. I have issues with technique being static,also.  I hope that helped a little.


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Aug 3, 2005)

Weapons should always be an extension of the body.  If you have not so good empty hand technique you will have the same with a weapon in it.

Hapkido is a self defense art so most of Hapkido's material is geared toward defense.  There are advanced attacking empty hand and weapon sets of techniques. :asian: 

Take care


----------



## hapkidoisme (Dec 23, 2005)

i work with  kumdo,  short staff,  the long staff,  cane,  single and double nunchuka  maybe spelled wrong    
    and we have 30 knife defense


----------

